# Katie Price



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2021)

Crashed her car at 6am while allegedly off her face. Currently serving a six month driving ban. Been banned 6 times in the last 10 years.

Does there not come a point when people like this with a total disregard for  society's rules get their licence ripped up permanently?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2021)

Forget ripping up a licence, at what point do they stay at one of Her Majesty's establishments? 

She clearly doesn't respect the law, what else can you do to keep others safe from her behaviour? Banning her from driving has failed to work, it needs to step up a notch.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Forget ripping up a licence, at what point do they stay at one of Her Majesty's establishments?

She clearly doesn't respect the law, what else can you do to keep others safe from her behaviour? Banning her from driving has failed to work, it needs to step up a notch.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Driving while banned should be an automatic go to jail card. Particularly if the offender is under the influence.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2021)

October 2003 Escaped a speeding charge on a technicality after cops failed to arrest her within 12 weeks. Her Range Rover was allegedly clocked at 70mph in a 40mph zone.


June 2008 Given three penalty points, fined £200 and ordered to pay £80 costs at Feltham magistrates' court for talking on her mobile phone while driving on April 18.


January 2009 Let off on a legal technicality by Brighton magistrates after allegedly breaking a 30mph limit and not providing the identity of the driver to police.


July 2010 Convicted in her absence by Crawley magistrates after cameras caught her speeding at 99 mph on September 16, 2009. Her lawyer argued she was only speeding because she was being hounded by the paparazzi, but police said there were no other speeding vehicles around. She was fined £250, ordered to pay £500 prosecution costs and given four points on her licence.


September 2010 Convicted at Mid-Sussex Magistrates' Court for failing to be in proper control of her 7.5-ton lurid pink horsebox after veering into another lane in Sussex on February 19. She was fined £1,000, ordered to pay £650 court costs and a £15 victim surcharge and given three points on her licence, taking her tally to 10.


December 2010 Banned from driving ban for six months after she was caught on speed camera travelling at 83mph in a 70mph zone on the A23 in Pyecombe, West Sussex on 10 December 2009. Ms Price, who did not attend the hearing, pleaded guilty to the charge. In her absence, she was fined £1,000 and given three penalty points on her license (taking her total at that time to 13 points). This took her over the 12-point limit and brought an automatic six-month driving ban and so she was disqualified from driving for six months. 


August 2012 Barred from driving on the roads for 12 months, after failing to respond to two speeding tickets. She had been caught speeding in London on September 5 and September 6 2011. The glamour model argued that all of her post was dealt with by her mother and she had never seen the prosecution warnings. Ms Price, who already had six points on her licence at the time, was given six more and banned for 12 months. She was also fined £400. 


February 2018 Banned from driving for six months after doing 60mph on the 50mph A24. She already had points on her license. Following the incident in Dial Post, West Sussex in 2017, Ms Price failed to tell police when the speeding ticket arrived and was charged with failing to provide details about the person driving. She failed to show up at magistrates' court and was given a six-month ban and a £750 fine.


July 2018 In July she was was questioned by police after photographs emerged of her getting behind the wheel of her car while still banned from the road. Pictures revealed Ms Price driving her grey Ford Fiesta home from Gatwick with her youngest kids Jett, aged four, and Bunny, aged three. She handed herself into police and took to Instagram to insist that she thought the ban was over - but as soon as she realised it wasn't, confessed her wrongdoing to authorities to avoid a 'guilty conscience.' The former glamour model said at the time: 'After driving to Harvey's Hospital appointment I have NOW found out that I don't get my licence back until 8th August.' 


September 2018 Crashed her £63,000 Ranger Rover on September 26, while allegedly on her mobile phone. The crash was reported to the police. Marketing executive Katie Pugh, 23, told how the troubled star rear-ended her Mercedes as they were stuck in traffic on the A3 in Roehampton, Surrey. Pugh said she looked up into her rear-view mirror and noticed Ms Price appearing to be looking at her phone moments before the collision at around 5.30PM on September 26. 


October 2018 Arrested on suspicion of drink-driving in the earlier hours of the morning on October 10, after being found by police in her garish pink Range Rover in Woolwich, East London. Ms Price had allegedly been partying with ex-boyfriend Kris Boyson helping him celebrate his 30th birthday when her car ended up hitting a parked car. She took a roadside breath test and was taken to Plumstead Police station where she was released after a night in the cells. Ms Price was then photographed driving her car without wearing her seatbelt, just 36 hours after her drink driving arrest - an infraction that carries a £100 fine.

December 2018 Charged by postal requisition over her drink-driving charge


January 2019 Caught driving while disqualified, and was given another three months.


February 2019 Served a further three month ban after being convicted of drink-driving in October 2018.


Autumn 2019 Issued with her sixth ban - a two-year disqualification - which she appealed. It was reduced to 18 months.


March 2021 Gets behind the wheel of boyfriend Carl Wood's Range Rover weeks before her 18-month ban is lifted. Questioned by police over the matter


September 28 2021 Ms Price is allegedly hospitalised and arrested for drink-driving after being involved in an early hours crash.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2021)

The original z list Celeb - only famous because she got her tits out and then kept pumping them full of plastic stuff. Add in a sex tape and a big brother appearance and the money roles in.

deserves to be locked up


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2021)

I suspect that there are plenty out there whose feet wouldn’t touch the ground before the heavy door was slammed. KP must have mitigating circumstances.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 28, 2021)

Ban her for life


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2021)

If she was on here, she’d have been Fraggered long ago 

Some demons going on, but she shows total disregard for the law and the safety of herself and others, 

Is it in the public interest to lock her up? 
She is a danger to others, so yes

6 months inside might change her, but it might not


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			6 months inside might change her, but it might not
		
Click to expand...

Sadly someone would decide to follow her inside with a film crew, and more alarmingly is that some would actually want to watch it.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 28, 2021)

Alas, it takes an enormous amount to see women receive a custodial sentence, especially when it comes to driving offences. I fear she won’t stop until she kills someone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Alas, it takes an enormous amount to see women receive a custodial sentence, especially when it comes to driving offences. I fear she won’t stop until she kills someone.
		
Click to expand...

And even that don’t always lead to a custodial sentence. 😔


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2021)

She clearly believes the law doesn't apply to her, and I'm absolutely astonished that rap sheet hasn't led to prison already! What are they doing, waiting until she kills someone? What's the point of repeatedly banning someone from driving when all they do is continually ignore the ban??


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

No doubt she’ll turn on the tears and say she needs a car for work and to drive to see Harvey


----------



## Don Barzini (Sep 29, 2021)

As someone has said, she definitely has her demons going on and I sympathise with that side of her life. 

But, given her long and proven track record of driving offences I certainly do believe it’s time that harsher punishment was handed out.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Alas, it takes an enormous amount to see women receive a custodial sentence, especially when it comes to driving offences. I fear she won’t stop until she kills someone.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that ? Is it just prison space ?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 29, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why is that ? Is it just prison space ?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never been entirely sure. Space will probably be a factor, but I also think there is just an overwhelming reluctance to jail women, especially those who are mothers to dependent children.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’ve never been entirely sure. Space will probably be a factor, but I also think there is just an overwhelming reluctance to jail women, especially those who are mothers to dependent children.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose in the end the damage will extend to the family , or that’s the theory anyway.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2021)

Being a rather dim, but famous, over-entitled nonebrity is not a valid mental health defence, in my opinion. She has a long history of knowingly flouting the law and it is a miracle she hasn't killed someone, including herself. Most people thrown in chokey for driving offences adversely affect their family. Few of them have the resources and the inevitable promise of tearful interviews afterwards that she does. If you think this means I don't have much sympathy for her, you aren't wrong.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’ve never been entirely sure. Space will probably be a factor, but I also think there is just an overwhelming reluctance to jail women, especially those who are mothers to dependent children.
		
Click to expand...

the kids don't live with her


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			the kids don't live with her
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they will be overlooked as part of her defence.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2021)

I see her family/PR company have released a statement playing the addiction and mental health cards, obviously the good old BBC are all over it and muddying the waters.
No doubt we'll have a tearful Piers Morgan interview in the near future once the dust has settled.
Is it just me that thinks the rap sheet posted by RB shows someone who doesn't give a shite about the law rather than being an addict with mental issues?


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I see her family/PR company have released a statement playing the addiction and mental health cards, obviously the good old BBC are all over it and muddying the waters.
No doubt we'll have a tearful Piers Morgan interview in the near future once the dust has settled.
Is it just me that thinks the rap sheet posted by RB shows someone who doesn't give a shite about the law rather than being an addict with mental issues?
		
Click to expand...

i struggle with my mental health but still know not to drive when drunk


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I see her family/PR company have released a statement playing the addiction and mental health cards, obviously the good old BBC are all over it and muddying the waters.
No doubt we'll have a tearful Piers Morgan interview in the near future once the dust has settled.
Is it just me that thinks the rap sheet posted by RB shows someone who doesn't give a shite about the law rather than being an addict with mental issues?
		
Click to expand...

She probably has some mental issues - no use in speculating on what those may be - but whilst the red tops may accept those issues as an excuse for her behaviour, the courts and forensic psychiatrists may be less forgiving. 

The US has long seen addiction as a disease about which the patient may not be able to do much, the whole thing is wrapped up in the AA 12 step programme, a bit of God-bothering and all that stuff. The UK has tended traditionally to see addiction as a behaviour under the control of the patient, but there is an incentive among patients and voluntary organisations to prefer the US approach, so we have seen a slide in that direction. I think that is a problem as it tends to absolve the patient from responsibility, which seems like a recipe for failure.


----------



## Miller (Sep 29, 2021)

I think it's all gone pear-shaped for her after a brief stint on Celebrity Masterchef didn't have the hoped outcome of kick-starting her career.

But yes, she has issues and really needs to listen and heed what little management staff she has.


----------



## woofers (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			No doubt she’ll turn on the tears and say she needs a car for work and to drive to see Harvey
		
Click to expand...

Use a taxi?


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 29, 2021)

A big part of the problem here is people giving Katie Price (and other Z list celebrities) the time of day. She shouldnt be treated any differently to other members of the public who commit the same offences, for everyone else this will involved no media circus and the appropriate punishment. 

I know this is the out of bounds section, but Im sure we can find better topics to discuss.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 29, 2021)

It makes me mad when people get in front of the courts, usually for driving offences and manage to keep their licence by claiming some sort of hardship - that is the idea of a punishment/deterrent!!!! If people are still speeding with 20, 30, more points on their licence, what is their incentive to stop if they know they can just claim they will lose their job, etc?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 29, 2021)

Charged with driving without insurance and whilst disqualified.
Will need an expensive foreign holiday to recover no doubt.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 29, 2021)

She’s a criminal. Like some other criminals I hope she finds that her mental and addiction issues are not a reasonable defence.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 29, 2021)

She'll be playing the online trolls victim card later on today to complete the royal flush.

But let's not forget the likes of Jack Grealish have committed various dangerous road crimes which have been swept under the carpet. He's now seen as a role model because he gives one shirt away every game.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

4LEX said:



			She'll be playing the online trolls victim card later on today to complete the royal flush.

But let's not forget the likes of Jack Grealish have committed various dangerous road crimes which have been swept under the carpet. He's now seen as a role model because he gives one shirt away every game.
		
Click to expand...

How many previous bans had he got and was he ever banned at the time of an accident whilst drunk and allegedly high on the Colombian marching powder


----------



## woofers (Sep 29, 2021)

4LEX said:



			She'll be playing the online trolls victim card later on today to complete the royal flush.

But let's not forget the likes of Jack Grealish have committed various dangerous road crimes which have been swept under the carpet. He's now seen as a role model because he gives one shirt away every game.
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion let‘s forget about Grealish because this thread is about Katie Price. A woman who, in my opinion, adds nothing to the world. She is famous for exposing her breasts on many occasions when that was a trend and is now headline in the newspapers that published those pictures - funny how they have pictures of the overturned vehicle in a country lane in Sussex?
If this was Sharon from the local housing estate all hell would break lose, Katie Price should be treated no differently.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			the kids don't live with her
		
Click to expand...

I’m talking in general terms.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 29, 2021)

I wish I had money and was therefore above the law.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2021)

On me way back from me hols in an hour. This time last week a guy received his sentence. He was driving through Derbyshire going home, he had drunk
“ a pint” after his round of golf. The night before he had a bit of coke. He allegedly lost concentration and killed me sis in law who was riding her Harley. He was not over the limit with both drugs or alcohol. His expensive barrister went to great lengths to emphasise what a good man he is and how sorry he was. His sentence 2yrs suspended for 6 months, wear a tag and not go out between 7 pm And 7 am. 300 hrs community service. He wants to be a primary school teacher. My brothers only consolation was his wife died instantly.

I really don’t know where to start re Katie Price. But the courts have failed us and continue to fail us. Crown prosecution service is not fit for purpose. Our courts have gone the same way as America where money gets you the best defence and a soft sentence.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			On me way back from me hols in an hour. This time last week a guy received his sentence. He was driving through Derbyshire going home, he had drunk
“ a pint” after his round of golf. The night before he had a bit of coke. He allegedly lost concentration and killed me sis in law who was riding her Harley. He was not over the limit with both drugs or alcohol. His expensive barrister went to great lengths to emphasise what a good man he is and how sorry he was. His sentence 2yrs suspended for 6 months, wear a tag and not go out between 7 pm And 7 am. 300 hrs community service. He wants to be a primary school teacher. By brothers only consolation was his wife died instantly.

I really don’t know where to start re Katie Price. But the courts have failed us and continue to fail us. Crown prosecution service is not fit for purpose. Our courts have gone the same way as America where money gets you the best defence and a soft sentence.
		
Click to expand...

Thats absolute tragic Tashy! Sorry for your families loss.

No real justice served at all. Shocking.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Thats absolute tragic Tashy! Sorry for your families loss.

No real justice served at all. Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna start a post as soon as I heard the sentence. I was seething. Not had Chance to see me bro yet. There’s just so much that I have not said that’s gone off.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I wish I had money and was therefore above the law.
		
Click to expand...

looking at all her recent holidays and the new pony i might declare myself bankrupt


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2021)

Banning people from driving hasn't been working for years.
I remember when I was at home with Ma and Pa, the local rag came through the letterbox and it had a Court section.
Always looked at it to see if anyone I knew had been naughty..
15 to 20% of the entries were "Joe Bloggs..disqualified from driving for 12 months for driving while disqualified "
Yeah, well that worked didn't it.
I don't know what the answer is but the public stocks and a bowl of rotten fruit would be a start.....


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

[


Tashyboy said:



			On me way back from me hols in an hour. This time last week a guy received his sentence. He was driving through Derbyshire going home, he had drunk
“ a pint” after his round of golf. The night before he had a bit of coke. He allegedly lost concentration and killed me sis in law who was riding her Harley. He was not over the limit with both drugs or alcohol. His expensive barrister went to great lengths to emphasise what a good man he is and how sorry he was. His sentence 2yrs suspended for 6 months, wear a tag and not go out between 7 pm And 7 am. 300 hrs community service. He wants to be a primary school teacher. My brothers only consolation was his wife died instantly.

I really don’t know where to start re Katie Price. But the courts have failed us and continue to fail us. Crown prosecution service is not fit for purpose. Our courts have gone the same way as America where money gets you the best defence and a soft sentence.
		
Click to expand...

that's awful news mate.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 29, 2021)

Tashy, sorry to hear your news - the fact that he was taking drugs rules out the good guy excuse in my books!  Too many middle class people seem to do drugs at the moment, thinking it isn't a crime and is victimless.

Another thing that winds me up in court cases is the " It was totally out of character, but he/she/they had been drinking" defence - in my opinion any fine that was proposed should be doubled to stop them going out and getting so drunk!


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I wish I had money and was therefore above the law.
		
Click to expand...

Two points I’d make in response to that. First, if the press are to be believed (a big “if”, I’ll grant you), Price hasn’t got a pot to wee in.

Second, even if she has, in what way does her having money make her above the law? It might afford her a decent defence, but the law applies to her just as it does to anyone else.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			On me way back from me hols in an hour. This time last week a guy received his sentence. He was driving through Derbyshire going home, he had drunk
“ a pint” after his round of golf. The night before he had a bit of coke. He allegedly lost concentration and killed me sis in law who was riding her Harley. He was not over the limit with both drugs or alcohol. His expensive barrister went to great lengths to emphasise what a good man he is and how sorry he was. His sentence 2yrs suspended for 6 months, wear a tag and not go out between 7 pm And 7 am. 300 hrs community service. He wants to be a primary school teacher. My brothers only consolation was his wife died instantly.

I really don’t know where to start re Katie Price. But the courts have failed us and continue to fail us. Crown prosecution service is not fit for purpose. Our courts have gone the same way as America where money gets you the best defence and a soft sentence.
		
Click to expand...

Awful news, Tash - really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Two points I’d make in response to that. First, if the press are to be believed (a big “if”, I’ll grant you), Price hasn’t got a pot to wee in.

Second, even if she has, in what way does her having money make her above the law?
		
Click to expand...

If any of us had offended that many times - we would be in jail.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			If any of us had offended that many times - we would be in jail.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn’t really answer the question. How does her money play a part in that?

What I will say is that the fact she has never received a custodial sentence is not all that unusual. Far from it, in fact.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2021)

I think its more the "Celebrity" status these people have...they think they're something and most of them really ain't....


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think its more the "Celebrity" status these people have...they think they're something and most of them really ain't....
		
Click to expand...

Katie Price is certainly a "something."

she's collected more rings than Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Katie Price admits to Sussex car crash while drink-driving - BBC News


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

ger147 said:



Katie Price admits to Sussex car crash while drink-driving - BBC News

Click to expand...

to be fair she didn't really have much choice being the only one in a crashed car


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2021)

Drink, drugs, no insurance and driving while dq'd......there needs to be a very heavy book throwing competition


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Katie Price is certainly a "something."

she's collected more rings than Sonic the Hedgehog
		
Click to expand...

And more of something else than a second hand darts board.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Drink, drugs, no insurance and driving while dq'd......there needs to be a very heavy book throwing competition
		
Click to expand...

Based on the judge's comments in the story linked to above, it looks like a probation/community service combo is most likely, and perhaps a electronic tag as well.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

4LEX said:



			And more of something else than a second hand darts board.
		
Click to expand...

3 in a bed?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			to be fair she didn't really have much choice being the only one in a crashed car
		
Click to expand...

Only one in a crashed car..........mmm, that sounds vaguely familiar of someone else with a history of driving offences 🤔. Didn't lead to anything on that occasion so we should be grateful that hands have been held up here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2021)

Regardless of how much money she may or may not have (I suspect more of the latter), the girl needs help…her head is totally screwed up - she’s a mess.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			looking at all her recent holidays and the new pony i might declare myself bankrupt
		
Click to expand...

Can you be declared bankrupt a second time?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Regardless of how much money she may or may not have (I suspect more of the latter), the girl needs help…her head is totally screwed up - she’s a mess.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the "poor me" syndrome


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Regardless of how much money she may or may not have (I suspect more of the latter), the girl needs help…her head is totally screwed up - she’s a mess.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she needs help, mainly to stop her killing someone whilst driving whilst under the influence of drink and drugs. The best help would be a spell incarcerated at Her Majesty's pleasure. There are only so many court appearances that someone can have surely, before she has to be removed from the danger she causes.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Drink, drugs, no insurance and driving while dq'd......there needs to be a very heavy book throwing competition
		
Click to expand...

Hence the "family" statement today, the start of her defence hours after the accident, and all played out in public.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh yes, the "poor me" syndrome
		
Click to expand...

Symptomatic of her head being screwed up.  Not trying for a second to underplay the seriousness of her actions and behaviour, just hoping that she gets help sorting herself out whatever sentence she receives.


----------



## wull (Sep 30, 2021)

Never mind the driving offences, naming her child “Bunny” is surely worth some lengthy prison time?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

If she's going bankrupt again....who's paying for The Priory..?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If she's going bankrupt again....who's paying for The Priory..?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the Priory itself? All good publicity for them, keeps their name at the forefront of this type of treatment. Most of what she has will be given to her for free, it's the way of the modern z lister.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Regardless of how much money she may or may not have (I suspect more of the latter), the girl needs help…her head is totally screwed up - she’s a mess.
		
Click to expand...

OMG


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			OMG
		
Click to expand...

Being in a mess and need of help does not absolve her of taken responsibility for her actions and the consequences she should face.


----------



## Brads (Sep 30, 2021)

I agree. She has no sense of consequence so should be punished properly, but if ever there was someone totally screwed up by fame and money it’s her.
Some of the things done to her are appalling but it’s no excuse for drunk driving.
I actually disagree with throwing her in jail etc. It creates criminals in my view as opposed to curing them, but she should never be allowed to drive again. That’s for sure.


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2021)

Brads said:



			I agree. She has no sense of consequence so should be punished properly, but if ever there was someone totally screwed up by fame and money it’s her.
Some of the things done to her are appalling but it’s no excuse for drunk driving.
I actually disagree with throwing her in jail etc. *It creates criminals in my view as opposed to curing them, but she should never be allowed to drive again.* That’s for sure.
		
Click to expand...

she is already a criminal and was banned from driving until December so she clearly doesn't give a toss about the ban. she even admitted on GMB on Monday that she was banned but needed more nose candy


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being in a mess and need of help does not absolve her of taken responsibility for her actions and the consequences she should face.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of a deflection from the meaning of your post 55, which suggests she needs help ,as opposed to punishment and keeping her from harming others.
Make your mind up. Either you keep helping offenders or you deter them by unpleasant consequences. Most think that there are some offenders who consider the "help" being given as weakness ,and to be taken advantage of ,so that their behaviour can continue. And therefore it doesn't achieve anything.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2021)

She doesn't need help, she needs a deterrent.
''If you do it again, you will go to jail''


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 30, 2021)

Having seen the pictures of the car she's lucky not to have killed herself and others.

Jail time.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 30, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Crashed her car at 6am while allegedly off her face. Currently serving a six month driving ban. Been banned 6 times in the last 10 years.

Does there not come a point when people like this with a total disregard for  society's rules get their licence ripped up permanently?
		
Click to expand...

Not read all the comments, but what surprised me was that, when I saw the headlines (on Sky News) they were very sympathetic. The headline and story was primarily worried about her mental health, and less critical about the consequences of her actions. Just lucky no one was hurt, such as hitting someone head on or hitting a pedestrian.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			she is already a criminal and was banned from driving until December so she clearly doesn't give a toss about the ban. she even admitted on GMB on Monday that she was banned but needed more nose candy
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering how many more times she has got behind the wheel while drunk and drugged up but got away with it 🤔 Seems the norm to her to drive around off her tits.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			drive off her tits.
		
Click to expand...

And, given the distance involved, a car is a necessity!   (sorry, someone was going to do that, so I did)


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just wondering how many more times she has got behind the wheel while drunk and drugged up but got away with it 🤔 Seems the norm to her to drive around off her tits.
		
Click to expand...

reading the reports from her hearing, her defence lawyer said it was a "one off."


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			reading the reports from her hearing, her defence lawyer said it was a "one off."
		
Click to expand...

Maybe flipping her car was a one-off? Or maybe it was the first time she had crashed on that particular street?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2021)

Maybe just a short,  say 4 weeks, in jail just to show her what she's going to experience if she ever gets behind the wheel of a car again whilst banned. Maybe after she's had the short sentence tell her that the next one will be for a year if she transgresses again.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

Brads said:



			I agree. She has no sense of consequence so should be punished properly, but if ever there was someone totally screwed up by fame and money it’s her.
Some of the things done to her are appalling but it’s no excuse for drunk driving.
I actually disagree with throwing her in jail etc. It creates criminals in my view as opposed to curing them, *but she should never be allowed to drive again. That’s for sure.*

Click to expand...

And how do you that, without locking her up, given that she ignores the bans?


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 30, 2021)

Sorry but she has had enough chances and as has been said she will continue to flout the law. 
6 months inside minimum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's a bit of a deflection from the meaning of your post 55, which suggests she needs help ,as opposed to punishment and keeping her from harming others.
Make your mind up. Either you keep helping offenders or you deter them by unpleasant consequences. Most think that there are some offenders who consider the "help" being given as weakness ,and to be taken advantage of ,so that their behaviour can continue. And therefore it doesn't achieve anything.
		
Click to expand...

Did I say in my post that she should not be punished or that leniency should be shown.  No I didn’t.  Compassion is free and is not mutually exclusive from punishment.  She is in a mess; her life is in a mess.

Not one of us is perfect.  We have all made mistakes in life and most of the time we have got away with it with few or no consequences. Some of us have done stupid, illegal or dangerous things, sometimes many times, and though maybe not feeling the finger of the law on our collars have really pushed those close to us near to breaking point - or indeed past breaking point.  But though we may well have been punished in some way, we may have been fortunate to be able, through time, to make amends through the compassion, forgiveness and support of others.

And so it is best for me not to judge her, I will let the state and judiciary do that, and I will not throw the vile abuse that some are doing (Not on here).  What she has done she has done and I do not condone her actions in any way.  But we the public especially do not need to push her over the edge…as we do not need to look hard into the world of the celebrity to see what can happen through public abuse and attack, and where that can lead.


----------



## Brads (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			And how do you that, without locking her up, given that she ignores the bans?
		
Click to expand...


Well locking her up for a few months certainly won't ensure it.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 1, 2021)

Brads said:



			Well locking her up for a few months certainly won't ensure it.
		
Click to expand...

It will for a few months at least..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			It will for a few months at least..
		
Click to expand...

It may also jolt her into taking genuine action to change her behaviour. Jail would be real, a driving ban is just another social media post.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It may also jolt her into taking genuine action to change her behaviour. Jail would be real, a driving ban is just another social media post.
		
Click to expand...

Amen! How long before she kills someone? My mrs used to quite like her and watch her TV stuff back in day, she does have a heart and a conscious down there somewhere, she has been surrounded by the wrong people which has helped create this monster (plus society and the Instagram generation etc) but she deserves and needs to be locked up.

I am fed up of incidents like this not being taken seriously enough. Too many people die on our roads every year from poor driving (speed, distance, distractions, drink, drugs). It needs to stop.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Amen! How long before she kills someone? My mrs used to quite like her and watch her TV stuff back in day, she does have a heart and a conscious down there somewhere, she has been surrounded by the wrong people which has helped create this monster (plus society and the Instagram generation etc) but she deserves and needs to be locked up.

*I am fed up of incidents like this not being taken seriously enough. Too many people die on our roads every year from poor driving (speed, distance, distractions, drink, drugs). It needs to stop.*

Click to expand...



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-58728298

Unfortunately when sentances like this are handed out, it will continue. The poor sod in the toll booth is still suffering whilst the idiot in the car cracks on with his life ☹️


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I am fed up of incidents like this not being taken seriously enough. Too many people die on our roads every year from poor driving (speed, distance, distractions, drink, drugs). It needs to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. We met a couple we know yesterday and got chatting. They told us that their friend's husband had been hit and killed by a drunk driver on a zebra crossing. The driver was sentenced this week and got a three year driving ban. His comment to the judge was "well how am I meant to get around". Absolutely no remorse at all. Can't believe you can kill someone while driving drunk and not go to prison.


----------



## larmen (Oct 1, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-58728298

Unfortunately when sentances like this are handed out, it will continue. The poor sod in the toll booth is still suffering whilst the idiot in the car cracks on with his life ☹️
		
Click to expand...

There was something in teh German news this week about a driver killing 2 people. He received a 6 month suspended sentence but keeping his driving license because he needs it for his job. It's not only happening here. And not only celebrities.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2021)

larmen said:



			There was something in teh German news this week about a driver killing 2 people. He received a 6 month suspended sentence but keeping his driving license because he needs it for his job. It's not only happening here. And not only celebrities.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a disgrace.
If he needs his licence to work he should be more careful with it.!
Sentencing of car incedents has always been on the lenient side.
But that needs to stop.
But we are very reluctant to jail people for motoring offences.
But if you kill some innocent bystander while drunk / drugged you should be in jail.


----------



## teetime75 (Oct 1, 2021)

How the hell does she find insurance,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2021)

teetime75 said:



			How the hell does she find insurance,
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't bother. It's one of the charges she pleaded guilty to.


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She doesn't bother. It's one of the charges she pleaded guilty to.
		
Click to expand...

even if she had insurance before the ban, she would have no insurance by default as the ban invalidates it. That is the same as when your MOT runs out, you have no insurance by default.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2021)

Ross61 said:



			even if she had insurance before the ban, she would have no insurance by default as the ban invalidates it. That is the same as when your MOT runs out, you have no insurance by default.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that. I was being a bit flippant in my reply 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2021)

larmen said:



			There was something in teh German news this week about a driver killing 2 people. He received a 6 month suspended sentence but keeping his driving license because he needs it for his job. It's not only happening here. And not only celebrities.
		
Click to expand...

And that boils my blood 🤬


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 2, 2021)

On a related topic, I think golfers are without doubt the worst culprits of drink driving. We should do more to stop it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 2, 2021)

4LEX said:



			On a related topic, I think golfers are without doubt the worst culprits of drink driving. We should do more to stop it.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point. Clubs are heavily dependent on bar takings. A lot of clubhouses are in remote locations and public transport isn't really a viable option, particularly for players with equipment. People like to socialise after a game. It's a perfect storm, clubs see folk who are about to drink drive on a regular basis, but can't or won't do anything to stop them as it would potentially damage them financially.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It's a fair point. Clubs are heavily dependent on bar takings. A lot of clubhouses are in remote locations and public transport isn't really a viable option, particularly for players with equipment. People like to socialise after a game. It's a perfect storm, clubs see folk who are about to drink drive on a regular basis, but can't or won't do anything to stop them as it would potentially damage them financially.
		
Click to expand...

Not just ‘clubs’ - but other members. And do we members and friends call each other out and voice our concerns.  We might not exceed the limit ourselves, but by our silence do we implicitly condone the irresponsible behaviour of those who do. We may throw stones at KP, but let’s be honest.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2021)

Pretty sure I'd have a go at anyone I played with who drank and drove home.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Pretty sure I'd have a go at anyone I played with who drank and drove home.
		
Click to expand...

I have called a guy out on this ,he told me to “piss off”.
So unless your going to grass to the police people who do this don’t give a toss.
I would say any sporting event that has a social club would be as bad.!
They are not bothered until they get caught.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2021)

We've got some members who are police, they wouldn't look the other way.

Also, anyone who has played Newport will know about the narrow Bridge over the canal.  If you've be drinking, you won't get over that without wrecking your car.


----------



## D-S (Oct 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			We've got some members who are police, they wouldn't look the other way.

Also, anyone who has played Newport will know about the narrow Bridge over the canal.  If you've be drinking, you won't get over that without wrecking your car.
		
Click to expand...

I dread to think how many cars that bridge must have taken out over the years, sober or not.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not just ‘clubs’ - but other members. And do we members and friends call each other out and voice our concerns.  We might not exceed the limit ourselves, but by our silence do we implicitly condone the irresponsible behaviour of those who do. We may throw stones at KP, but let’s be honest.
		
Click to expand...

If I had a friend who was under the influence of drink and drugs, and banned from driving already, I'd have a word


----------



## Brads (Oct 2, 2021)

4LEX said:



			On a related topic, I think golfers are without doubt the worst culprits of drink driving. We should do more to stop it.
		
Click to expand...

So you’ve never sailed , or shot pheasants?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 2, 2021)

Brads said:



			So you’ve never sailed , or shot pheasants?
		
Click to expand...

I've never sailed a pheasant. Sounds tricky.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've never sailed a pheasant. Sounds tricky.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't recommend shooting it while sailing as they do not like it.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 2, 2021)

True story.
Was fishing a lake surrounded by woods in which pheasants were bred for the shooting season.
December , and the shooters were out going round the lake. Lead flying into the lake, all sorts of bangs etc. 
A pheasant flew out over the lake in front of me and then plunged into the water. Poor bugger , I thought.
Then I saw it swim/scamper across the water into and under the bank some yards to my right.
The shooters moved on and quiet returned
The pheasant, emerged, scrabble part up the bank and flew off!

coincidence .....or clever animal?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			True story.
Was fishing a lake surrounded by woods in which pheasants were bred for the shooting season.
December , and the shooters were out going round the lake. Lead flying into the lake, all sorts of bangs etc.
A pheasant flew out over the lake in front of me and then plunged into the water. Poor bugger , I thought.
Then I saw it swim/scamper across the water into and under the bank some yards to my right.
The shooters moved on and quiet returned
The pheasant, emerged, scrabble part up the bank and flew off!

coincidence .....or clever animal?
		
Click to expand...

Na pheasants are utterly stupid


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Na pheasants are utterly stupid
		
Click to expand...

As someone who drives a lot on country lanes I would concur with this statement. They really are empty headed.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 15, 2021)

Case being heard today, from I've read the drug charges have been dropped so expect a fine, community service and she'll be off to Dubai for some winter sun and photo ops.

Alright for someone who's bankrupt.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Case being heard today, from I've read the drug charges have been dropped so expect a fine, community service and she'll be off to Dubai for some winter sun and photo ops.

Alright for someone who's bankrupt.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, hoped the update would be she is being rightly locked up and banned for life. She will hurt someone one day, or worse.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Na pheasants are utterly stupid
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Drove past one on the verge a few years back. It proceeded to try and fly off at that moment and jumped straight up at my car, took the wing mirror clean off and vanished over the hedge somewhere


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

16 Weeks Jail - Suspended. Two year driving ban.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-59643479


----------



## Neilds (Dec 15, 2021)

Pointless, she will never stick to the ban so will end up in jail soon anyway!


----------



## woofers (Dec 15, 2021)

Water off a ducks back.
Been banned on 5 occasions previously. Admitted taking drugs and alcohol. No insurance.
Great opportunity for the courts to send a ‘get tough’ message but completely missed.
Does anyone really believe she won’t be behind the wheel again in the New Year?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2021)

The judge said it was one of the worst cases she had seen yet proceeded to do precisely diddly about it. The sort of judgement that just makes me feel angry. Let's hope the local police keep a very close eye out for her and stop her hurting anyone going forwards.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Na pheasants are utterly stupid
		
Click to expand...

My most memorable golfing related pheasant incident was at Formby many years ago in a meet of a different forum. Probably 95% of my non-tee/non-putt shots were preceded by the characteristic, and off-putting, squawk from a pheasant. It was as if the same one was following rounding and warning its' mates! By half way around, it was just as off-putting when there wasn't a squawk!

And non-golfing...Was returning from umpiring hockey at Bradford College many years ago when the car a  hundred yards or so ahead slammed on the anchors and there was an explosion of feathers. Poor single female driver was pretty shocked and while I was 'consoling' her a Range Rover came round the corner, sussed the circumstances, reversed back, picked up the carcass and carried on down the road! That was so humorous, her shock disappeared! Having hit a well-fed pigeon at motorway speed (on the M4 by Leigh Delaware services on my way to an interview in Wales) I can understand her reaction!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The judge said it was one of the worst cases she had seen yet proceeded to do *precisely diddly about it*. The sort of judgement that just makes me feel angry. Let's hope the local police keep a very close eye out for her and stop her hurting anyone going forwards.
		
Click to expand...

Appropriate penalty, while (perhaps) saving taxpayers money.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Appropriate penalty, while (perhaps) saving taxpayers money.
		
Click to expand...

It might not save  money in the long run, assuming, as before, she won't have learned her lesson and goes on to kill someone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Appropriate penalty, while (perhaps) saving taxpayers money.
		
Click to expand...

She has banned her from driving. She was already banned so that is pointless, she clearly doesn't take   notice of that.

This was offence number 5 I believe so not a first timer or an oops, my mistake. 

What has to happen before she is sent to jail, keeping the public safe for a short period and possibly giving her the shock she needs? Don't forget, she tested positive for drink and drugs at the scene, her car was upside down in a ditch 😳


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It might not save  money in the long run, assuming, as before, she won't have learned her lesson and goes on to kill someone
		
Click to expand...

Given her prior offending, this sentence is woefully inadequate but, as I said way back at the beginning of this thread it takes an enormous amount before the judicial system in the country passes a custodial sentence on women offenders, especially for motoring offences. As such, the fact this awful woman had dodged the bullet yet again comes as no surprise.

The odds must be very short on her offending yet again and seeing her suspended sentence invoked. Let’s just hope she doesn’t kill somebody in the process.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2021)

I would have given her 5 years, not suspended and make sure she serves all 5


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I would have given her 5 years, not suspended and make sure she serves all 5
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that, Bob. If memory serves, the maximum custodial sentence for both drug driving and disqualified driving is six months.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Pointless, she will never stick to the ban so will end up in jail soon anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so, and pray that no one else is injured when she next crashes.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Good luck with that, Bob. If memory serves, the maximum custodial sentence for both drug driving and disqualified driving is six months.
		
Click to expand...

Not if I was the judge


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Not if I was the judge
		
Click to expand...

Dig out the black cap!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Dig out the black cap!
		
Click to expand...

I was knocked over as a kid by a drunk driver, I spent a week in hospital and almost lost an eye. Still have the scars.
So no sympathy from me.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I was knocked over as a kid by a drunk driver, I spent a week in hospital and almost lost an eye. Still have the scars.
So no sympathy from me.
		
Click to expand...

Nor me. I spent 20 years scraping up the aftermath of carnage caused by the likes of Price.

For all my flippancy, the sentencing guidelines are both inadequate in the powers available, and often appallingly applied. She should be slopping out.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I would have given her 5 years, not suspended and make sure she serves all 5
		
Click to expand...

That's probably why you are not a District Court Judge!
KP has 'previous' with this judge too, so her (KP's) habits are known. No doubt there will be conditions attached to the 'suspension' that, if broken, will mean actual jail time. I'm inclined to believe that - unless KP gets some proper help - there'll be jail time served.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I was knocked over as a kid by a drunk driver, I spent a week in hospital and almost lost an eye. Still have the scars.
So no sympathy from me.
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			Not if I was the judge
		
Click to expand...

Just remember that it's the 'Justice' system, not the 'Revenge' system.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Just remember that it's the 'Justice' system, not the 'Revenge' system.
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to the family of the person she kills in her next crash.!
She should be in jail.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Tell that to the family of the person she kills in her next crash.!
She should be in jail.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps whatever car she has next, the drivers airbag is replaced by a set bear trap. She might be more inclined to be careful then


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2021)

Funny that the protesters who blocked the motorways get jail terms for contempt of court (rightly so) but Price has effectively ignored court orders not to repeat her offences on several occasions and doesn't get put away?


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Funny that the protesters who blocked the motorways get jail terms for contempt of court (rightly so) but Price has effectively ignored court orders not to repeat her offences on several occasions and doesn't get put away?
		
Click to expand...

That was always my gripe when disqualified drivers were put before a court for continuing to drive, merely to get another ban, sometimes multiple times. Used to drive me nuts.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2021)

Maybe it’s about time interlocks are fitted to all vehicles, even retrospectively. For those that don’t know what they are, you breathe into a tube which analyses your breath. If your alcohol content is too high, the car won’t start.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2021)

My opinion is that the sentences for drink driving and causing death by dangerous driving aren't anywhere near harsh enough to act as a deterrent. A lad I was at school and college with got hammered one night and drove home despite already being banned from driving. On the way home he crossed into oncoming traffic while using his mobile phone and caused an accident which killed the driver of the car coming the other way. He got a sentence of 4 years and served two years before being released on license. Even double that would have been too lenient.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Funny that the protesters who blocked the motorways get jail terms for contempt of court (rightly so) but Price has effectively ignored court orders not to repeat her offences on several occasions and doesn't get put away?
		
Click to expand...

I believe cases were in different Courts and, obviously, different offences and possibly, in KP's case, extenuating circumstances. There was also a serious amount of 'extra punishment' involved - (100 hours of unpaid work and 20 sessions of rehab withprobation). KP's case was in District Court. Insulate UK's Comtempt of Court cases were in the High Court. Contempt of Court is a somewhat peculiar/hybrid offence.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I believe cases were in different Courts and, obviously, different offences - and possibly, in KP's case, extenuating circumstances. KP's case was in District Court. Insulate UK's Comtempt of Court cases were in the High Court. Contempt of Court is a somewhat peculiar/hybrid offence.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, I'm aware of the differences  but drawing attention to the inequalities


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2021)

Feel for the judge. Hands tied by a poor system

Must be infuriating


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The judge said it was one of the worst cases she had seen yet proceeded to do precisely diddly about it. The sort of judgement that just makes me feel angry. Let's hope the local police keep a very close eye out for her and stop her hurting anyone *going forwards*.
		
Click to expand...


What if she's reversing?

I'll get me coat


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Nor me. I spent 20 years scraping up the aftermath of carnage caused by the likes of Price.

For all my flippancy, the *sentencing guidelines are both inadequate in the powers available*, and often appallingly applied. She should be slopping out.
		
Click to expand...

Billy I love your posts to bits, But I think you are holding back a lot.

last year my Sis in law was killed by a driver. He had class A drugs in his system.But fortunately for him not over the limit. He had a drink after he left the golf club. He the drink/ drug driving under the limit person wiped out my sis in law, smashed up me bro and another. 
This is where it gets interesting, the guy that killed my sis in law had money to spend on the best barristers. At magistrates and Crown court for the sentencing. His first advice was to plead guilty. It halved his sentence. He/ Barrister then stated it was not in the publics interest to include the injuries suffered to two injured motorcyclists to go alongside the death of a motorcyclist. It meant less charges. At the sentencing he put forward X number of letters of good character of this road killer. The CPS quite frankly was useless. The CPS has a phrase “ it is not in the publics interest“. The CPS does not serve the publics interest. Bottom line he killed someone and got a suspended sentence. A tag and community service. He is a primary school teacher. I could name the killer. I could go on and have a rant.But.
My point is, money buys you a better defence. Be it a killer or a woman who is famous for getting her tits out. The CPS is not fit for purpose and the prosecution system should be passed over to the police. The very people who have to deal with 99.9% of the very people who break the law. 
Re law breakers. 99.9% of us do not break the law. And to that end the *sentencing guidelines that are both inadequate under the powers that are available. *Should be a lot tougher, in the sense that the punishment including custodial sentences  should be part of the deterrent. They need massively updating and modernising
What shocks me re Katie Prices sentencing is she has been here before. Why her suspended sentence was not invoked before emphasises show antiquated our prosecution system is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Given her prior offending, this sentence is woefully inadequate but, as I said way back at the beginning of this thread it takes an enormous amount before the judicial system in the country passes a custodial sentence on women offenders, especially for motoring offences. As such, the fact this awful woman had dodged the bullet yet again comes as no surprise.

The odds must be very short on her offending yet again and seeing her suspended sentence invoked. Let’s just hope she doesn’t kill somebody in the process.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think her disabled son would have had any influence or bearing?


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think her disabled son would have had any influence or bearing?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not, I'm sure Dwight could take over care


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think her disabled son would have had any influence or bearing?
		
Click to expand...

She would be to thick to think of that, her Barrister would of used that “ angle”. It’s a shame she never thought of her son when she was being a plank on the road.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			She would be to thick to think of that, her Barrister would of used that “ angle”. It’s a shame she never thought of her son when she was being a plank on the road.
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to defend her or her actions and like many others I think given here previous and her disregard to being banned, taking drugs, driving dangerously and being a menace on the roads the sentence is a mockery. Just wondering (aloud on here) if her son may have had an influence on the decision


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			She would be to thick to think of that, her Barrister would of used that “ angle”. It’s a shame she never thought of her son when she was being a plank on the road
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost certain her barrister would have used everything in his/her power to mitigate the sentence. That's certainly their role for a 'Guilty' plea.

And FWIW, you might consider reading this article - https://www.express.co.uk/comment/c...rice-stupid-act-masks-high-IQ-Richard-Madeley


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think her disabled son would have had any influence or bearing?
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to answer with any certainty as I don’t know her full circumstances but, in general terms, there does seem to be a reluctance to imprison women with parental responsibility. So it is possible.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Billy I love your posts to bits, But I think you are holding back a lot.

last year my Sis in law was killed by a driver. He had class A drugs in his system.But fortunately for him not over the limit. He had a drink after he left the golf club. He the drink/ drug driving under the limit person wiped out my sis in law, smashed up me bro and another.
This is where it gets interesting, the guy that killed my sis in law had money to spend on the best barristers. At magistrates and Crown court for the sentencing. His first advice was to plead guilty. It halved his sentence. He/ Barrister then stated it was not in the publics interest to include the injuries suffered to two injured motorcyclists to go alongside the death of a motorcyclist. It meant less charges. At the sentencing he put forward X number of letters of good character of this road killer. The CPS quite frankly was useless. The CPS has a phrase “ it is not in the publics interest“. The CPS does not serve the publics interest. Bottom line he killed someone and got a suspended sentence. A tag and community service. He is a primary school teacher. I could name the killer. I could go on and have a rant.But.
My point is, money buys you a better defence. Be it a killer or a woman who is famous for getting her tits out. The CPS is not fit for purpose and the prosecution system should be passed over to the police. The very people who have to deal with 99.9% of the very people who break the law.
Re law breakers. 99.9% of us do not break the law. And to that end the *sentencing guidelines that are both inadequate under the powers that are available. *Should be a lot tougher, in the sense that the punishment including custodial sentences  should be part of the deterrent. They need massively updating and modernising
What shocks me re Katie Prices sentencing is she has been here before. Why her suspended sentence was not invoked before emphasises show antiquated our prosecution system is.
		
Click to expand...

Tash, it’s extremely difficult to comment on the awful case involving your sister in law without knowing all the circumstances.

But no amount of money impacts on the sentencing guidelines the judiciary adhere to. For example, a discounted sentence for an early guilty plea is obligatory under sentencing rules, regardless of whether a defendant hires the best defence money can buy, or represents themselves. It sounds to me as though the driver had no defence whatsoever to what he had done, was advised to plead and, having followed that advice, received the discount he was entitled to.

The rest of it is very difficult to comment on as I don’t know what the driver was charged with. Road traffic law is a minefield, especially where death and serious injuries are concerned, and much of it would seem utterly perverse. For example, whilst there is an offence of causing serious injury by dangerous driving, there is no offence of causing serious injury by careless driving. It’s a huge hole in legislation which means that a victim’s injuries have no bearing whatsoever on a charge if the standard of driving is careless. Perverse? Absolutely it is.

The frustration for me, and clearly for victims and their families, is when the judiciary don’t pass the sentences which are available to them. Sometimes the judiciary have their hands firmly tied, but too often they seem to give defendants the benefit of the doubt, or “one more chance” when their offending history is such that they have clearly had too many chances to mend their ways. 

I don’t miss my job. There is an awful lot I could say about it but this is not the place.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think her disabled son would have had any influence or bearing?
		
Click to expand...

I believe he lives elsewhere now so she is not his carer or whatever the phrase is. As others have said, I'm sure that angle would have been thrown in though. They must have thrown the kitchen sink in to get that outcome.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

A little more info in an extract from a later BBC report....
[Extract]
Price had previously admitted drink-driving while disqualified and driving without insurance when she appeared at the same court on 29 September.
Her sentencing was adjourned at the time on the condition she have treatment at the Priory Centre, not commit any further offences, and be banned from driving in the interim.
"The public may be appalled to hear that I can't send you to jail today," District Judge Kelly said.
"But the law says that when a person has complied with the terms of their release then you have a legitimate expectation not to be sent to prison today, even though you deserve to spend Christmas behind bars."
She further sentenced Price to 100 hours of unpaid work and 20 sessions of rehabilitation work with probation, adding that she had shown "no concern for the lives of others" at the time of the crash.
[End Extract]

Explains some of the 'complaints' on here


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			A little more info in an extract from a later BBC report....
[Extract]
Price had previously admitted drink-driving while disqualified and driving without insurance when she appeared at the same court on 29 September.
Her sentencing was adjourned at the time on the condition she have treatment at the Priory Centre, not commit any further offences, and be banned from driving in the interim.
"The public may be appalled to hear that I can't send you to jail today," District Judge Kelly said.
"But the law says that when a person has complied with the terms of their release then you have a legitimate expectation not to be sent to prison today, even though you deserve to spend Christmas behind bars."
She further sentenced Price to 100 hours of unpaid work and 20 sessions of rehabilitation work with probation, adding that she had shown "no concern for the lives of others" at the time of the crash.
[End Extract]

Explains some of the 'complaints' on here
		
Click to expand...


It does, but hardly looks right to us law abiding citizens imo


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2021)

Katie Price: Police consider appeal against drink-driving suspended sentence

https://t.co/hV6iDNkh5p


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It does, but hardly looks right to us law abiding citizens imo
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...Playing the system?


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It does, but hardly looks right to us law abiding citizens imo
		
Click to expand...

Aye, but us law abiding citizens would presumably expect the judiciary to abide by the law?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Katie Price: Police consider appeal against drink-driving suspended sentence

https://t.co/hV6iDNkh5p

Click to expand...

Given the Judge's pretty emphatic (and seemingly disappointed) statement about WHY she was not (couldn't be) jailed, I suspect that's not a 'real' story, more likely one fabricated/suggested by the reporter - even with the name of a/the cop quoted. It would seem a waste of police & court time if the Judges hands were tied as she suggested - unless any appeal was intended to challenge the concept of that reason.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe it’s about time interlocks are fitted to all vehicles, even retrospectively. For those that don’t know what they are, you breathe into a tube which analyses your breath. If your alcohol content is too high, the car won’t start.
		
Click to expand...

Based on her attitude so far, she would just start borrowing other people's cars.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2021)

_“The public may be appalled to hear that I can’t send you to jail today. But *the law says* that when a person has complied with the terms of their release then you have a legitimate expectation not to be sent to prison today, even though you deserve to spend Christmas behind bars.”_

Well change the law, how hard can it be.

The law also says when you're banned from driving, you mustn't drive. She clearly doesn't care about the law but hides behind it when it suits her.
You can't flaunt the law one minute and hide behind it the next.
And as for the driving ban, what a joke. If she has ignored her previous 5 bans, what's to suggest she'll take any notice of this new ban.

But she has been fined £213 so that will teach her, but she'll probably just add that onto the £7,358 in fines she already owes the court and hasn't paid.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Given the Judge's pretty emphatic (and seemingly disappointed) statement about WHY she was not (couldn't be) jailed, I suspect that's not a 'real' story, more likely one fabricated/suggested by the reporter - even with the name of a/the cop quoted. It would seem a waste of police & court time if the Judges hands were tied as she suggested - unless any appeal was intended to challenge the concept of that reason.
		
Click to expand...

Quite! It's a non-story as it only ever uses phrases like "exploring options", "considering appeal" etc. ie they are actually doing naff all as, presumably, they know there's no point. But it sounds good?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, for those that watch GMB, we know they always have an agenda. And, if they are interviewing anybody they are against (e.g. any Conservative MP), they will hound them with leading questions where it is clear the answer they want will not look good on the person trying to answer it. And, if that person tries to gently tackle the answer to that question, the GMB hosts will just keep interrupting and suggesting what the "correct" answer is.

So, today they had Katie Price on the show. They obviously asked about her latest driving incident. Katie simply said that, although she was not proud of it, there were reasons leading up to it (which she is unwilling to reveal yet) which is why she did it. She also said she'll see a therapist every week for the rest of her life, and having a dry January. She made it clear it is not fair for people to judge her as they do not know what lead to the incident. GMB were happy with that, and then went on to talk about her and her son Harvey (who was sat beside her).

So, no doubt we will hear about the reasons leading up to this incident when she reveals all in a big magazine / tabloid deal (the money making her ready to talk about it). And, when she next gets done for driving under the influence, it is yet another guaranteed pay cheque for her down the line.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 4, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Well, for those that watch GMB, we know they always have an agenda. And, if they are interviewing anybody they are against (e.g. any Conservative MP), they will hound them with leading questions where it is clear the answer they want will not look good on the person trying to answer it. And, if that person tries to gently tackle the answer to that question, the GMB hosts will just keep interrupting and suggesting what the "correct" answer is.

So, today they had Katie Price on the show. They obviously asked about her latest driving incident. Katie simply said that, although she was not proud of it, there were reasons leading up to it (which she is unwilling to reveal yet) which is why she did it. She also said she'll see a therapist every week for the rest of her life, and having a dry January. She made it clear it is not fair for people to judge her as they do not know what lead to the incident. GMB were happy with that, and then went on to talk about her and her son Harvey (who was sat beside her).

So, no doubt we will hear about the reasons leading up to this incident when she reveals all in a big magazine / tabloid deal (the money making her ready to talk about it). And, when she next gets done for driving under the influence, it is yet another guaranteed pay cheque for her down the line.
		
Click to expand...

There is *NO* excuse for driving under any influence.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Well, for those that watch GMB, we know they always have an agenda. And, if they are interviewing anybody they are against (e.g. any Conservative MP), they will hound them with leading questions where it is clear the answer they want will not look good on the person trying to answer it. And, if that person tries to gently tackle the answer to that question, the GMB hosts will just keep interrupting and suggesting what the "correct" answer is.

So, today they had Katie Price on the show. They obviously asked about her latest driving incident. Katie simply said that, although she was not proud of it, there were reasons leading up to it (which she is unwilling to reveal yet) which is why she did it. She also said she'll see a therapist every week for the rest of her life, and having a dry January. She made it clear it is not fair for people to judge her as they do not know what lead to the incident. GMB were happy with that, and then went on to talk about her and her son Harvey (who was sat beside her).

So, no doubt we will hear about the reasons leading up to this incident when she reveals all in a big magazine / tabloid deal (the money making her ready to talk about it). And, when she next gets done for driving under the influence, it is yet another guaranteed pay cheque for her down the line.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it is the usual cocktail of excuses, blaming her past/present/future poor-me crock of equine excrement. 

The bottom line is that she is a recidivist criminal who knowingly and recklessly endangered the lives of others for the umpteenth time. I think we can safely assume that she has not been caught every time she drove illegally/drunk/high or some combination thereof. Any ordinary person would have seen the inside of Her Majesty's Clink by now. She is a public menace.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 4, 2022)

Bugs me that this worthless individual is allowed primetime exposure to probably make a load of money flogging her latest celebrity sob story.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Bugs me that this worthless individual is allowed primetime exposure to probably make a load of money flogging her latest celebrity sob story.
		
Click to expand...

ITV will be doing another series on her, hence the interview


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 4, 2022)

She needs to get advice from national treasure Ant Mcpartlin on how to get the public back on side.😅🤣😉


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'm almost certain her barrister would have used everything in his/her power to mitigate the sentence. That's certainly their role for a 'Guilty' plea.

And FWIW, you might consider reading this article - https://www.express.co.uk/comment/c...rice-stupid-act-masks-high-IQ-Richard-Madeley

Click to expand...

Because someone scores well in an IQ test it doesn't mean they are not capable of being a criminal or of carrying out reckless acts.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Because someone scores well in an IQ test it doesn't mean they are not capable of being a criminal or of carrying out reckless acts.
		
Click to expand...

True. But completely irrelevant to my post that you quoted - a reply to Tashy's one that challenged KP's 'intelligence'!
Oh! And those posts were getting on for a month old! Are you 'a bit slow on the uptake'?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

Ethan said:



			I am sure it is the usual cocktail of excuses, blaming her past/present/future poor-me crock of equine excrement.

The bottom line is that she is a recidivist criminal who knowingly and recklessly endangered the lives of others for the umpteenth time. I think we can safely assume that she has not been caught every time she drove illegally/drunk/high or some combination thereof. Any ordinary person would have seen the inside of Her Majesty's Clink by now. She is a public menace.
		
Click to expand...

Tautology notwithstanding, I'm inclined to agree. There has to be a way in which she can be prevented from re-offending.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2022)

Unfortunately it can take a period of incarceration for some with substance abuse issues to hit their rock bottom; appreciate and understand the damage they are doing to themselves and those close to them as well as the wider community; then see the light and to decide to change their way of life and future.  For some the excuses, justifiable or otherwise, are just the denial shroud they choose to hide behind…that shroud has to be ripped away.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 4, 2022)

What was the rationale behind ITV interviewing her today? She refused to say anything about her criminal act and so it was just another excuse to be in front of the camera, sadly using her disabled son (whose now only sees at weekends) for self publicity. 

She needs to be ignored once and for all. She has had her 5 minutes of fame. Unfortunately, I fear that the next time she is in the news could be when she kills some innocent road user.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			What was the rationale behind ITV interviewing her today? She refused to say anything about her criminal act and so it was just another excuse to be in front of the camera, sadly using her disabled son (whose now only sees at weekends) for self publicity.

She needs to be ignored once and for all. She has had her 5 minutes of fame. Unfortunately, I fear that the next time she is in the news could be when she kills some innocent road user.
		
Click to expand...

#160 😉


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2022)

This is part of the reason the country is going down the toilet, there's no accountability or deterrent.
This woman shouldn't be on the TV selling her story, she be serving a long sentence in jail.
Same with these protesters gluing their faces to the road, lock them up, not overnight with a nice breakfast and a lift home. Give them 6 months and make sure they serve 6 months. Then see how they feel.
It's about time being arrested was a deterrent again and not just a nice breakfast and a £20 fine


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			This is part of the reason the country is going down the toilet, there's no accountability or deterrent.
This woman shouldn't be on the TV selling her story, she be serving a long sentence in jail.
Same with these protesters gluing their faces to the road, lock them up, not overnight with a nice breakfast and a lift home. Give them 6 months and make sure they serve 6 months. Then see how they feel.
It's about time being arrested was a deterrent again and not just a nice breakfast and a £20 fine
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I would equate barreling down a road at speed in a Range Rover while off your silicon enhanced assets on drugs and booze with blocking traffic to protest climate change. One seems potentially murderous, the other an inconvenience. If you had said playing golf with a chipper, iron covers AND wearing a white belt with a waist size of 36", then I would be with you.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			True. But completely irrelevant to my post that you quoted - a reply to Tashy's one that challenged KP's 'intelligence'!
Oh! And those posts were getting on for a month old! Are you 'a bit slow on the uptake'? 

Click to expand...

No, I can only read so much of KP gossip before my eyes glaze over so spread it out so it doesn't affect my driving.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			No, I can only read so much of KP gossip before my eyes glaze over so spread it out so it doesn't affect my driving.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought it affects chipping and putting more!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'd have thought it affect chipping and putting more!

Click to expand...

No, that's Carol Kirkwood. I wish she didn't do the weather just before I'm about to leave 😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			What was the rationale behind ITV interviewing her today? She refused to say anything about her criminal act and so it was just another excuse to be in front of the camera, sadly using her disabled son (whose now only sees at weekends) for self publicity.

She needs to be ignored once and for all. She has had her 5 minutes of fame. Unfortunately, I fear that the next time she is in the news could be when she kills some innocent road user.
		
Click to expand...

She seems to use her son as some sort of shield to deflect any flak. I think she was only there to self-publicise again while she should be in prison serving time. I still feel had it been any ordinary member of the public the courts wouldn't have been as lenient and she got away with it big time. To continue to hawk a career leaves a nasty taste


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			True. But completely irrelevant to my post that you quoted - a reply to Tashy's one that challenged KP's 'intelligence'!
Oh! And those posts were getting on for a month old! Are you 'a bit slow on the uptake'? 

Click to expand...

A very good friend of mine some years back, she was a nurse she was very good and very very Intelligen. However when it came to common sense. She was had none. I think KP is one of those people.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've never heard of that phrase before but it did make me laugh. I'm pleased I didn't have a mouthful of tea at the time 🤣
		
Click to expand...

To be honest LT, I debated with myself whether to type it or not. It is a derogatory term. BUT having a SIL killed by someone who had drink and drugs in there system whilst driving. Well bottom line I don’t have much sympathy with people like KP. 👍


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've never heard of that phrase before but it did make me laugh. I'm pleased I didn't have a mouthful of tea at the time 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you find his comment funny, that phrase is derogatory and should not be used on a public forum.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			To be honest LT, I debated with myself whether to type it or not. It is a derogatory term. BUT having a SIL killed by someone who had drink and drugs in there system whilst driving. Well bottom line I don’t have much sympathy with people like KP. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I too have no sympathy for drink/drug drivers but i find your excuse for using such a phrase to be crass to say the least.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			I too have no sympathy for drink/drug drivers but i find your excuse for using such a phrase to be crass to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

Try mourning for someone killed by somebody like KP. sympathy don’t even come close. if you find it crass put me on ignore or report the post.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			I'm glad you find his comment funny, that phrase is derogatory and should not be used on a public forum.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of it before, it conjured up an odd image. If you say it's derogatory I won't reuse it 👍


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Try mourning for someone killed by somebody like KP. sympathy don’t even come close. if you find it crass put me on ignore or report the post.
		
Click to expand...

Spare a thought for the people who you are mocking by using that phrase. That phrase is and always has been used to describe mentally/physically handicapped disabled people. It's vile. 

I couldn't begin to imagine what it is like to mourn the loss of family member caused by a drink driver nor am i  defending Katie Price.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 4, 2022)

Give the girl a break lads, she's destitute, never had anything, lives in abject poverty and has no way to get out of the gutter and make something of her life.


Of course I'm taking the pee. She is a waste of a good human being.


----------

